# 'Release on-hold messages'?



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I seem to have maxxed out the PM service on here. Even though I've deleted 34 messages I still can't see the new, awaiting PM... so how can I release these 'on-hold' messages?

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My Inbox etc is regularly full, but never seen that before. So can't really help as my PMs still appear even if full.
Are your other boxes full as well ?
Hoggy.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, I too think it's very weird, as even then (pic above) I had deleted 34 inbox messages but still says out of 300, even though I'm no longer able to see those 34 anymore. Maybe I have to wait for a server to update or something? Annoying as I need to PM someone back! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Mark


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You probably know already, but just in case - there's an inbox preference to "delete old messages when space required" or something along those lines.
Has made my life much easier since I found that !


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers Stephen, I wasn't aware of that but I still don't know how to do it :lol:

Either way it turns out the bold text was actually a 'click button' and then I could release the 'on-hold' message so all is good now 

Mark


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Took me 2 years to find the preference ! :-?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mstew said:


> I seem to have maxxed out the PM service on here. Even though I've deleted 34 messages


Probably a stupid question but how do you delete messages? Can't for the life of me work it out!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Tick the box to the right of the message, go to the bottom right of the page and choose 'delete selected' from the box next to GO, press GO.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Aahh, easy when you know how! I hadn't looked in the drop down box, thanks for that


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mstew said:


> I seem to have maxxed out the PM service on here. Even though I've deleted 34 messages I still can't see the new, awaiting PM... so how can I release these 'on-hold' messages?
> 
> Mark


Did you click the link "Release all on-hold messages" in bold in the screen shot you posted?

I've moved the thread to site support.


----------

